# Walnut Ovals



## Graybeard (May 15, 2013)

[attachment=24929]

I've got some walnut ovals that were winter cut about a year and a half ago. They're one inch thick and measure about 20 inches by 14 inches. My moisture meter reads 12%. I've had them air drying in a shed stickered with weight on them so they're flat.

I'm wondering what my next step might be? The bark is still attached and seems stable. 

I'd like to plain them down and put a glossy finish on them to sell for taxidermy mounts.

Thanks for any help.

Graybeard


----------



## DKMD (May 15, 2013)

I would think a wide sander would be your best method for sanding end grain... A router jig would be my second choice. You might want to drip a little thin CA glue along the bark/wood junction to keep from knocking it off.


----------



## jimmyjames (May 15, 2013)

I would find a local company that does a ton of cabinets or a company that does mill work, both will have huge drum/belt sanders, call around, some shops would probably do it for nothing if its just a couple pieces. If you go the router jig route make sure your bit is as sharp as a razor, if not it will tear out and you'll have a ton of sanding to do which isn't fun on end grain at all....


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2013)

Both Jim and David gave great advise above. Even try a belt sander but absolutely do not run those through planer. Planers DO NOT like endgrain. And if you insist on trying stand to the side and not behind . This can damage machine and more importantly you. Sorry for the rant!!!


----------



## Graybeard (May 15, 2013)

No problem Mike, rants in the name of safety are no vice.

I'm taking them to a friend that has a big sander and give that a shot. No planer.

Curious what you might charge for something like that? Probably have them in my booth at a sporting collectible show.

Graybeard


----------



## sprucegum (May 16, 2013)

I built a stroke sander last winter it is great for stuff like that.


----------



## Graybeard (May 16, 2013)

Very cool, http://thewayiwood.blogspot.com/2011/04/stroke-sander.html

Never knew what a stroke sander even was. Yes, that would work really well.

Graybeard


----------

